# Another puzzle :0 Hypoglycemia? Hyper? Allergies?...what is wrong with meeeeee



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I've been complaintning on the pills, the sypmtoms they are giving me, etc. Armour pills where giving me anxiety, palpitations, make me shaky and nuts....and yet I felt hypo. I've been going crazy about this..I blamed it on my allergies to everything (which I still think is part of the problem but not everyhing) I was swinging from hyper to hypo in the same day! so I swithched to nature throid...with similar results. lower dosage to 1/4 of 48 mg. 
yesterday and the day before yesterday I would get hyper for "no reason" like twice a day. and I mean very hyper, shaky, things falling from my hands, very energetic...and I just realized it was at the same time I was HUNGRY!! since it was time for me to eat but i would just not feel actually hungry (just hyper) so lunch time was delayed. after I eat I feel hypo (again thought it was only my allergies to all foods).
now today i strted to get a little shaky so I realized it was the same thing as the past days. I looked at the clock and it was 1:30, time for lunch. I ate and the shakyness that was just starting just went away. 
WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH ME!!!!?????
I am not diabetic. sometimes I get hypoglicemic but it would give me brain fog and weakness, not extreme energy and anxiety only to send me to bed after I eat.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Ana78 said:


> I've been complaintning on the pills, the sypmtoms they are giving me, etc. Armour pills where giving me anxiety, palpitations, make me shaky and nuts....and yet I felt hypo. I've been going crazy about this..I blamed it on my allergies to everything (which I still think is part of the problem but not everyhing) I was swinging from hyper to hypo in the same day! so I swithched to nature throid...with similar results. lower dosage to 1/4 of 48 mg.
> yesterday and the day before yesterday I would get hyper for "no reason" like twice a day. and I mean very hyper, shaky, things falling from my hands, very energetic...and I just realized it was at the same time I was HUNGRY!! since it was time for me to eat but i would just not feel actually hungry (just hyper) so lunch time was delayed. after I eat I feel hypo (again thought it was only my allergies to all foods).
> now today i strted to get a little shaky so I realized it was the same thing as the past days. I looked at the clock and it was 1:30, time for lunch. I ate and the shakyness that was just starting just went away.
> WHAT THE HECK IS WRONG WITH ME!!!!?????
> I am not diabetic. sometimes I get hypoglicemic but it would give me brain fog and weakness, not extreme energy and anxiety only to send me to bed after I eat.


How can you be sure you are not diabetic? Have you had a doctor check you for diabetes?

Hyper and Hypo-glycemia; both are bad and some have both (peaks and valleys.)


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't speak for the medication part of it but it sounds to me that you might need to focus on your eating patterns? 
Hypoglycemia can be, from what I've read, related to thyroid problems. Difficult to get the thyroid issued under control if you're having dips in blood sugar levels.

Since I have been focusing on diet I have been very aware of making sure that I consistently eat all my meals and little protein snacks between meals - a boiled egg, handful of nuts, snacks of fruit, crackers and cheese, etc
Before I used to skip meals, particularly breakfast.

I too get the shakiness, dizziness, spacey feeling in my head and sometimes nausea when I don't watch my eating. 
Maybe try consistently eating smaller amounts but at regular spaced intervals to see if indeed this could be part of the problem?

I find that by doing this I feel much better , more balanced and no longer get that tired feeling AFTER eating. 
I'm not sure whether going gluten free has had anything to do with it.

Oh and also, I have a diabetic friend. I asked her recently what it felt like when she goes hypo and she said ANXIETY was one of the things she feels.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

yep..I might be going down that road since diabetes and hashis are close relatives. but so far I'm not there yet. 
ANDROS
dr tested me for diabetes and I even bought a blood sugar measuring device. two drs told me diabetic is considered when blood sugar goes up certain levels. my device says normal is 111. my blood sugar has been from 70 (low but within range) to 90 before eating. after eating around 110. Dr said there's nothing to do when sugar is down, only eat. if it goes up then you are diabetic and they prescribe a pill to regulate your sugar. other drs have told me hypoglycemia is the onset of diabetes. 
DESERTROSE
crackers, bread, pasta, and i think corn and everything made with it have gluten. 
on the down side, im allergic to all nuts and fruits, and every ready-to-eat meal has either gluten or dairy (allergic to it and to soy alternatives). to snack frequently is a real challenge for me. I snack on matched potato and chicken (no that im not allergic to potatoes, but not so bad) or rice and meat. Im allergic to most vegetables as well. but it's interesting what your friend says about going hypo. what does she do?eat something?


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Does pose a problem if you have all these allergies. Yes, I see your dilemma.
Rice crackers I meant btw...
Yes, thats when my friend checks her blood sugar levels then eats something immediately, whether she feels hungry or not. It must be a chore to have to eat when you really don't feel like it, but the alternative for her is deadly.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

I recently started getting your symptoms and hypoglycemia too. My sugars go to the 50s. I have found that cutting out ALL refined sugar and eating things only low on the Glycemic index help after someone on here gave me a link to read. Basically if yuo eat sugar your body puts out too much insulin and it gets low. So by cutting out sugar you can keep it from going low. Mine still gets a little low in the afternoon but this is all new to me and trial and error. See my DR tomorrow and will hopefully have more info then!


----------



## dovetail (May 9, 2013)

I have the same thing. I go up and down all day long. I don't get shaky I get dizzy if I don't eat, but if I eat a large meal or anything high on the glycemic scale I can't function I'm so tired. I eat small high protein every 2 or 3 hrs all day long and I stay away from sugar and simple carbs. I'm still tired after I eat but not exhausted. When I feel like this I get up and go for a walk or something and that seems to help.
I don't know what's going on but I think it has something to do with blood sugar.The other thing is I have no appetite so I have to pay attention to when I ate last cause I never get hungry. I just had blood work done last week but I doubt if anything will show up it never does?
It's all very frustrating but at least you know you're not alone, we're all struggling to figure this out.


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Yup, the frequent, smaller meals are the way to go. I'll echo about the low glycemic, and protein rich foods. I also get shaky and dizzy at times, and I've noticed for many years that I feel better after eating. However, I am not diabetic, although my blood sugar can tend towards the higher end of normal. You might ask to get your A1C tested if they haven't done so already.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

You need to heal your gut and go gluten free. You may find that you are allergic or are symptomatic when eating other foods like corn and dairy but start with eliminating gluten. It will take time but you should start feeling better. Your gut is leaky, thus it seems you are allergic to everything. Secondly, you should get your adrenals checked. Low blood sugar is a sign of adrenal fatigue and with all that you are going through, it seems quite likely.


----------



## Sazco (Jan 7, 2013)

My adrenals are low. I had low cortisol all day. My Dr wont recognize the labs unless it is blood, not saliva. Any idea how I get my levels up? They are very low all day.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have discovered something...naturethroid makes me VERY hungry and it starts about half an hour after taking it. I used to wait an hour to eat something after taking Armour. It makes me shaky an nervous if i dont eat something right away. If i do, i dont have the hypoglicemic symptoms. 
I only eat chicken breast, red meat, brown rice, gluten free tapioca bread, coffee. I put brown sugar in coffee, allergic to honey. Im not exagerating, thats pretty much all i eat. Its not the healthiest diet on the world but everything else give me really bad reactions, including carrots, all from the pumpking family, all fruits, lettuce, broccoli, tomatoes... in fact everything in the produce section. All i have left is tapioca, rice, and meat. No fish or milk either.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

When were you diagnosed with Hashi's? For me, in the begining of the disease I was hyper one minute and hypo the next. I went through this hell for almost a year before the swings went away. Then it took another year to get the medication dose right. It takes awhile for things to calm down. Find out what your triggers are and avoid them.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

February 10, 2013 around 7 months ago. it has been hell. But Im pretty sure now that the hypers were due to extreme hunger I would get 30 min after taking the pill. I know this bc I tried eating something about 20 min from taking the pill and it worked like magic all six times. not hyper anymore, only hypo  . I havent taken a higher dose yet to deal with the hypo but at least now I know Im just hypo. I was going crazy with hypo-hyper, hypo-hyper all day long! Didn't know what to do, even lowered the dose and went really hypo. I think it would be best if the pill could be taken with food (as recommended with most pills, but not with this one).
Maybe that is the answer to all the daily hypo-hyper symptoms some people have while in natural thyroid pills. I solved mine completely (at least the "hyper"). maybe now I need to take a slightly higher dose since I eat too soon after taking the pill. but I had to do it since I would get so extremely shaky, red and hot legs, the feeling of not being able to control the movement of my head, and sometimes I would even get violent.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

btw, I start getting hyper (or hypoglicemic) around the same time after taking the pill. it just stops when I eat something and doesn't go to its full strengh.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Regarding low cortisol. You will never feel well unless ou address this. If your doctor is not familiar with treating Adrenal fatigue you have to find one that is. I may be someone who specializes in natural medicine. If your levels are not extremely low (thus needing a small dosage of prescribed steroid) you can try an cortex only adrenal support and also Ashwhandha is good for Adrenals as well as vitamin C and your B vitamins. Start doing your research on adrenal fatigue and thyroid disorders. I'm still trying to sort things out myself! I know how you feel.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I take my pill around 3:30 - 4:00 AM and go back to sleep. I never feel hyper after taking it.


----------



## Ana78 (Aug 8, 2013)

My cortisol was 15 in the morning, max is around 20 i think. So it was on the upper side of the range. I dont think my dr knows how to address adrenal fatigue. and To tell u the truth, im scared to death to take steroids or something over the counter. I have to do a lot of research first. Even the vit b6 was high one month since i take it regularly. Ive heard having a vit overload could be bad for the body as well. I know vit c and b go out through our urine. Somebody here recommended a supplement but it has adrenalin and i read that was something you dont want to take since it would make your adrenals work more...i dont know if that is true.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes that is true. Stay away from products containing adrenaline. I am doing ok and seem to be getting better on Dr. Wilson's Adrenal Rebuilder. Google it and start out slowly. Many people have said that it is the only thing that helped them. Your cortisol is a bit low and you will probably benefit. A very low cortisol indicates Addison's Disease and even though many of us don't suffer from that we do have Adrenal Fatigue. Google Adrenal Rebuilder by Dr. Wilson.


----------

